# Finally a brisket i can show



## newguysmoker (Sep 11, 2016)

I have been watching everyones posts and ideas very close, learning everything i can. Ive had some trial and error with my smoker and the meat quality itself. This brisket had my families seal of approval. I started with a full 15 pound packer.after trimming off just under 2 pounds, i applied my rub,and let it rest. Got the smoker smokin and in it went. Smoked a solid 3 hours and then brought the heat. My smoker is my late grandfathers design, and is direct heat. I usea mixture if lump and regular charcoal,and i used pecan for my smoke. This one took awhile to hit 195, but it finally did.in the cooler it went under towels while we prepped the rest of the food.here is my final product. I sliced some and pulled the rest. Im still green to cutting in relation to the grain, but it was a great meal. Thanks to everyone on this site for the information ive found. Im officially hooked!


----------



## newguysmoker (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks great!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks very good!


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 17, 2016)

Congrats on the brisket!


----------



## pcjack (Sep 23, 2016)

Welcome to the smoke club! The Brisket Looks Tasty!

This is on my bucket list for when I get bored with what I have been cooking.  LOL


----------



## smokindrew (Sep 28, 2016)

Brisket looks awesome!  Nice job!


----------



## mdr37129 (Oct 7, 2016)

Very impressive! Cannot wait to do my first brisket. Finding commercial done smoked brisket is hard to do, so I plan on learning all I can here before attempt. May I ask what type rub you used?


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 24, 2016)

Yum!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 25, 2016)

Good job with the brisket...nice smoke!!


----------



## snowbeast (Dec 22, 2016)

Looks great! Love the pulled part.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 24, 2016)

That is a fine brisket!

Mike


----------

